# hi



## carolis pomme d'epice (Sep 1, 2005)

hi im new at these things if anyone wants to tell me a little bit about this place, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Thankyou for coming carole and welcome to the street. They have alot of kool horror movie stuff.


----------



## carolis pomme d'epice (Sep 1, 2005)

YAY, thank you colin, and i cant wait to hear about all of the horror movie stuff!]


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow Colin ropped another one in into siging on to the site... He got me 2. Anyway enjoy and hope to see you postin soon.


----------



## carolis pomme d'epice (Sep 1, 2005)

yup, colin has a way of getting people to do what he wants, i think its the nagging that made me give in.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the madhouse, enjoy your stay


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I've been to Unpleasant St before. It's SCARRRRRRRYYYYY!!! :xbones: 
I hope you make it through ok!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Nefarious1 said:


> I've been to Unpleasant St before. It's SCARRRRRRRYYYYY!!! :xbones:
> I hope you make it through ok!


No, no, no... You've been to Pleasant St. You have no idea how scary Unpleasant Street is.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi carolis, welcome to the forum!


----------

